# Miami to St barh



## mo harn (May 18, 2014)

Hi there, i looking for a charter boat, 40 feet minimum, for a trip withinn Miami to St barth in August 11th 2014. One couple and our two childs.
Thanks to answer me or text me at 786-609-6598.
Thanks and regards

Morgan


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

That is not an easy trip at all because of winds and currents. and can take several weeks. St Barts to Miami would be a lot easier but then the boat ends up downwind in Miami.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

Ok Morgan

Just to clarify your question;

a. You want to charter a boat in Miami, Fl, USA.

TO

b. Travel 1200 + miles against the trade winds, to a French Territory. 

WITH

c. One couple and two children.

IN

d. The height of Hurricane Season. 


One of us is missing the point. Can you give us more information, Please.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I did Key West to St Martin in January and it took 13 days.... Up wind the whole time. Reasonably character building lol.

No one is going to charter a boat for that passage at that time of year.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I fixated on the route and skipped right over the date. Oops.


----------



## sugarbird (Dec 23, 2013)

Frankly that would be low, low, low on my list of ways to spend a couple weeks on a charter boat, even if I was getting paid! As pointed out by everyone, it's almost always all "uphill" on that route, no mater what time of year. Coming from the Caribbean to the Bahamas and Florida in late Spring/Early summer can be a lot of fun, but that's a lotta miles to cover in a couple of weeks for one couple and a couple of kids on a charter boat IMHO...and you'll probably be hard pressed to find one.


----------

